# What Types Would...



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Fives appreciate sixes skepticism, loyalty, and trust. Sixes appreciate fives calm, reassuring, knowledge. They make good teams. A number of Enneagram experts say the best pairing of romantic couples are wings of each other.


Why is it that I butt heads with most 5w6's so much?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

RobynC said:


> Why is it that I butt heads with most 5w6's so much?


Not sure. You are singularly mistrustful.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Not sure. You are singularly mistrustful.


Singularly, eh? 

Not sure why 5w6 would be an issue for you RobynC. 
I love them like crazy. They feed my brain and seem ok with my talking in circles. 
Even as they roll their eyes. They have an easier time settleing on the "way it is" than I do. 
I have more issues with 5w4. But I love them too. 

What have your experiences been like with them?


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Not sure. You are singularly mistrustful.


What do you mean?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Gilly said:


> Singularly, eh?
> 
> Not sure why 5w6 would be an issue for you RobynC.
> I love them like crazy. They feed my brain and seem ok with my talking in circles.
> ...


As long as you don't hit them in their "expertise zone," where they are likely to get very defensive and feisty. You know, calling into question the knowledge they consider themselves to be experts on?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

RobynC said:


> What do you mean?


I suspect you sound a little bit paranoid to some people. I'm not one of them, but some people might think of you as a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> As long as you don't hit them in their "expertise zone," where they are likely to get very defensive and feisty. You know, calling into question the knowledge they consider themselves to be experts on?


Fair point. I have never ever done this. Huh. Go figure. 



tanstaafl28 said:


> I suspect you sound a little bit paranoid to some people. I'm not one of them, but some people might think of you as a conspiracy theorist.


Trust should be granted to very few. It is always wise to question the motives of others as they are very, very, very seldom pure. 

Conspiracy theories rock.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Gilly said:


> Fair point. I have never ever done this. Huh. Go figure.


I would think it's also dependent on how healthy the 5 in question is. 



> Trust should be granted to very few. It is always wise to question the motives of others as they are very, very, very seldom pure.
> 
> Conspiracy theories rock.


They do usually contain some grains of truth, but then they are taken a bit too far. For example: I suspect our government knew more about the 9/11 attacks than they let on, I don't, however, think the government actually perpetrated the attacks.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I would think it's also dependent on how healthy the 5 in question is.
> 
> 
> 
> They do usually contain some grains of truth, but then they are taken a bit too far. For example: I suspect our government knew more about the 9/11 attacks than they let on, I don't, however, think the government actually perpetrated the attacks.


Health levels matter for all people 


I believe that entirely depends on what one would consider perpetuating. For example with pearl harbour. They could have made certain it didn't happen, but by handily ignoring it they were able to use the events towards the ends that they wanted.

All while blaming the person who initiated the attacks.
I'm not going to berate them too badly because I realise it was intended for the greater good, but that moral line is in a very grey zone.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

So eights would be the most likely to openly think "If the cause is just, it's okay to lie, cheat, and steal", and worse so if they're a Te type?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

RobynC said:


> So eights would be the most likely to openly think "If the cause is just, it's okay to lie, cheat, and steal", and worse so if they're a Te type?



No. And No. Sociopaths would think that.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@drmiller100



> No. And No. Sociopaths would think that.


Actually that's not entirely true: Psychopaths don't care if they're wrong or right -- they just care if they get their way.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

well I'm ESFJ 2w1 and that sounds a lot like me


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@drmiller100

I usually believe telling the truth is the correct course of action: However, there are circumstances where if the cause is just it's okay to use half truths and risk terminological inexactitude at times.


----------

